# Televisor Sony Trinitron 29" no enciende.



## piipe (Jun 8, 2018)

Antes tuve que enviarlo a revisar por algo similar, no daba imagen pero quedaba en Stand by, parpadeando y listo arreglado, ahora no enciende del todo. No hay señal de encendido ni audio. Estoy estudiando electronica, pero hasta ahora lo basico y quiero realizarle el mantenimiento pero para ello quiero saber por donde empezar paso a paso, si me puedes ayudar les agradeceria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

Enciende aunque sea el led ?


----------



## piipe (Jun 8, 2018)

No, antes si, y daba señal de encendido, lo que le faltaba era la imagen, quedaba en negro, pero ahora no enciende del todo. Me podrias decir que podria empezar a hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

Por el fusible !


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

No, ya revise el fusible y la verdad que esta fisicamente bueno y lo probe con el multimentro y creo que funciona correctamente, a no ser que lo haya testeado de manera incorrecta, me podrias confirmar como se prueba bien para saber si sirve o no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Tester en continuidad , una punta del tester en cada punta del fusible , debe sonal el buzzer y marcar o 0 o 1 o 2 o 3 Ohms , debe marcar bien bajo.


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

Vale, tendre que revisarlo, aunque si hay continuidad esta del todo bien? o tiene que dar la lectura que dices de 2 o 3 Ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Debes leer lo mismo que lees cuando juntas los cables


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

Entonces si esta bien el fusible, despues de hacer eso, me puse a medir el voltaje de entrada desde AC, los 120v y luego el camino sigue a las boninas, en las cuales creo que no registra voltaje. Deberian de tener voltaje AC o DC?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

En el capacitor grande de entrada después de los díodos  deberías tener unos 170 Vdc.


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

Umm voy entendiendo, porque medí el voltaje al final de la alimentación, y media algo parecido, estaria bien ese voltaje?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 12, 2018

En la zona de los condensadores mas grandes, practicamente ya en la salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Poné mínimo una foto !  [TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo) 

Así parece juego de adivinanza y chisme  , por que no decís el modelo así buscamos el diagrama ?


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

Tendria que esperar hasta llegar a casa, para poder ver el modelo, en las horas de la noche estaré contestando y enviare una foto con el modelo, gracias por la antencion y estaremos hablando en un rato, de casualidad, sabes algo de programacion con pic?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Yo no , pero en el Foro hay un montón de gente que sabe demasiado de pic's (aqui emoji de envidia)


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

Ahhh vale, entiendo. te envio la foto por la noche del modelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Y de la placa , la parte de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## piipe (Jun 12, 2018)

Vale, hablamos ahora de noche


----------



## piipe (Jun 13, 2018)

El modelo del tv es KV-27V10


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Sony KV-27V10/27V15 KV-29V10/32V15 chassis AA-1


----------



## piipe (Jun 13, 2018)

Luego de que lo descargue, que partes empezaria a revisar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Busca la fuente de alimentación (desde la ficha-enchufe)

Fotos de la placa , parte fuente ?


----------



## piipe (Jun 13, 2018)

Creo que estas fotos sirven


----------



## piipe (Jun 14, 2018)

Estas fotos servirán o son de otra parte de la tarjeta.


----------

